
Show HN: FormSync, sync form field data locally, improve website conversions - acoyfellow
https://github.com/acoyfellow/FormSync
======
acoyfellow
Hi hn.

I had an itch and scratched it with FormSync. I see lots of ways to improve,
but I thought this was a good place to start open-sourcing the idea.

Idea is that sometimes people who start filling out an online form, and
something happens (real life, tech issues, whatever)... what happens to the
info that was being added? Poof. It disappears. That's why I made FormSync.

Example:
[https://jsfiddle.net/acoyfellow/2se2rLq2/](https://jsfiddle.net/acoyfellow/2se2rLq2/)

